# Great value canned "roast beef" review for a friend



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, been waiting, with this can setting here, and i can say, this product is good. very surprisingly good. I use a lot of the "instant mashed potatoes" in the bag, shown, and with just water they are also dang good. 
For the price, about 3 dollars, I say try it. If you dont like it, you are out thee dollars. For sure will be stocking more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like the WallY World stuff is a "Great Value"


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been buying cans of the great value the beef stew. about $2.00 good to eat and 1 can will feed two. $1.00 a meal? 
If you don't care much for the taste wait 3 days with no food then see how it taste. 

No really it's good


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree, I've got quite a few cans tucked away, plus other brands from before GV came out with it. We use it in our regular meals so we rotate out the oldest cans. So far I've opened and tasted cans pushing 6 years old with no noticeable difference in flavor. They weren't GV tho. We also use the chicken, and I think it's ham chunks, too. It gets my vote too.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Properly canned foods can last many many years. Don't get anything with tomatoes in it though. I remember eating C-rats in the 80s that had a canned date of 1945.


----------

